# New Doe



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bought a new doe and we are pretty excited about her.
LEANING TREE GF. DEAREE ME B109

This is a full sister to Crossroad's Dandi.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice girl! Feel free to drop her off anytime, evenings and weekends are good. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous doe!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lstein said:


> Very nice girl! Feel free to drop her off anytime, evenings and weekends are good. :greengrin:


 24/7 for me and you don't even need to call first. Dep loves new goats so no worries about getting your head chewed up he will be too busy welcoming her & making sure no one else gets near.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh cool! Congratulations! Are you bringing her to State Fair this next week?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh cool! Congratulations! Are you bringing her to State Fair this next week?


It was too late to enter her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Bummer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she is nice Tim. Dandy has been my favorite of victoria's so I sure like yours as well


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice, long bodied doe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice girl , congratulations  
Excited to see what she gives you !


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely! How old is she? Will she be bred this fall?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Fancy girl there! Look at that length.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Lovely! How old is she? Will she be bred this fall?


Two and a half, about. Yes, she will be bred this fall for her second kidding. (knocking on wood)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty....


----------

